# Steel versus alloy wheels



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

As I always seem to run close to, sometimes over, my gross of 3850 kgs I would like to trim off whatever is possible (tried leaving the OH behind but that didn't work!).

Has anyone changed from the OE 15" wheels to alloys and if so, do you know what the weight saving is?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

We have alloys and they do save some weight over steel, however, the best way I have found to maximize the payload was to lose five & a half stone in body weight.  Now to get the other half to follow suit :roll: 

Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

javea said:


> As I always seem to run close to, sometimes over, my gross of 3850 kgs I would like to trim off whatever is possible (tried leaving the OH behind but that didn't work!).
> 
> Has anyone changed from the OE 15" wheels to alloys and if so, do you know what the weight saving is?


Might save a few pounds in weight but lose a lot of pounds out of wallet!

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you could run on a 1/2 filled fuel tank and only a 1/2 filled water tank.

cabby


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

Depends on the type of alloy, but weight for weight comparison aluminim alloys are very roughly 50% lighter. 
You would have to weigh a steel wheel first to see if it's worth the cost of replacement alloy wheels and the expense of swapping over tyres, balancing,etc or if its easier to unload some items which are carried but never used.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe 10kg per axle. Depends on the exact wheels you fit, of course.

Of course you are not reducing the loading on the axles at all, by fitting lighter wheels. But a weighbridge doesn't know that! 8)


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't assume that all alloy wheels are lighter than the steel equivalent. Check the actual weights. I've come across alloys (very heavy duty ones) that are actually heavier than the steel equivalents. 


SD


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This is interesting.
The wheels suport the total vehicle weight. As only the upper half is downwards weight onto the axle centre why do you need to change.
Surely you will only save half the weight.
Will some expert tell me I am wrong.

Dave p


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> This is interesting.
> The wheels suport the total vehicle weight. As only the upper half is downwards weight onto the axle centre why do you need to change.
> Surely you will only save half the weight.
> Will some expert tell me I am wrong.
> ...


Well I never thought about that one Dave, will be interesting to read the responses from the experts.

Mike


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote;

As only the upper half is downwards weight onto the axle centre 
Surely you will only save half the weight. 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> This is interesting.
> The wheels suport the total vehicle weight. As only the upper half is downwards weight onto the axle centre why do you need to change.
> Surely you will only save half the weight.
> Will some expert tell me I am wrong.
> ...


Dave

Firstly I am not the expert here!

I can see your logic for axle weight, assuming you support the axle and take a weight reading, but for vehicle gross weight or checks on a weight bridge then this will not apply.

Mark


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

SpeedyDux said:


> Don't assume that all alloy wheels are lighter than the steel equivalent. Check the actual weights. I've come across alloys (very heavy duty ones) that are actually heavier than the steel equivalents.
> 
> SD


hi speedydux. your spot on mine are 16" and are heaver then the steel spare wheel apart from looks there is not much difference . i would look for other things like weight up grade.jud


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

The definitive answer from the very honest chap at Tyremen:

Hi there,

There is not a lot in it to be honest, the reason for opting for alloys is really a cosmetic one!

So that option is off the list, next one will have to be a Weightwatchers subscription for SWMBO. Good job she doesn't read these posts!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> As only the upper half is downwards weight onto the axle centre why do you need to change.
> Surely you will only save half the weight.
> Dave p


Hi Dave

So if I hang off the axle and the whole of me is underneath it, there will be no "downwards weight" on the axle?? 8O :roll:

Hmmmmmmmm. 

Can I claim to be an expert now? :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

hence my :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I once saw a Lady weighing herself in Boots the Chemist. She was carefully holding her heavy coat at arms length so as not to influence the reading on the scales.

The reason they use magnesium alloy wheels on rally cars is for their strength not to save weight.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > As only the upper half is downwards weight onto the axle centre why do you need to change.
> ...


Not an eggspert yet.
If you are hanging off the axle, underneath it the gravitational pull will still have an effect on the weight. The lower half of wheels are suporting the axle.
Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Downside*

There is a downside to alloys.

They don't take snow chains too well!

TM


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Downside*



teemyob said:


> There is a downside to alloys.
> 
> They don't take snow chains too well!
> 
> TM


I have no problem using Konig chains with our alloy wheels

Richard...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I would agree with Richard, there should be no problems with alloy wheels and snowchains as long as you have the correct chain size and they are fitted properly, the same as steel wheels really.
My last two vans were fitted with alloys and we used chains several times with no problems.

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Downside*



RichardnGill said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > There is a downside to alloys.
> ...


Of course. I am thinking low profiles!

TM


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi . working outside most of my life in all sorts of weather the last thing i want to put on my alloys is snow chains maybe some polish . i want my alloys to take me to the 8) warmth of the sun 8) .jud


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snow Joke*



jud said:


> hi . working outside most of my life in all sorts of weather the last thing i want to put on my alloys is snow chains maybe some polish . i want my alloys to take me to the 8) warmth of the sun 8) .jud


You can always get towed out of any snow on the way down to the sun and sit it out.

TM


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have now received some information from Duncan at Tyresave who has been very helpful.

Weight of standard 15" wheel fitted to X250 15kgs
Weight of Fox Viper (rated at 950kgs weight) <10kgs
Weight of Alutec Energy (rated at 1250 kgs) 10kgs

So weight saving for 4 wheels works out at 20 kgs. Not much really, just need to decide if I want a set for cosmetic reasons with a little bit of weight saving.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Never mind snow chains, what about the corrosive effects of salt on alloys?

OK you could carry an extra few kgs of fresh water to wash them off! 

Geoff


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Never mind snow chains, what about the corrosive effects of salt on alloys?
> 
> Geoff


I have found that with alloys on cars if you treat them from new with wheel wax, and reapply every few months, it is very easy to wash off the brake dust with water, you don't need abrasive wheel cleaning products, probably the same principle applies to the salt.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

javea said:


> I have now received some information from Duncan at Tyresave who has been very helpful.
> 
> Weight of standard 15" wheel fitted to X250 15kgs
> Weight of Fox Viper (rated at 950kgs weight) <10kgs
> ...


I suppose I should have been more precise and said " I have been through this and can confirm that the alloy wheels I have fitted to my X250 save just over 10kg per axle"



trevd01 said:


> Maybe 10kg per axle. Depends on the exact wheels you fit, of course.
> 
> Of course you are not reducing the loading on the axles at all, by fitting lighter wheels. But a weighbridge doesn't know that! 8)


To me 10kg on the front axle was worth having. Saves dieting!

And they look nice too... 8)


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

The reason we fitted alloys
4 alloys + 1 steel is same weight as 4 steel as supplied, so fitted spare in garage with no loss of payload.
If you fit alloys make sure they are rated for max axle load,rear axle on X250 light 3500 chassis is 2 tonne so wheel must be rated at minimum 1000kG +

Steles


----------

